

Ask HN: Software Update RSS - does this exist? - mdemare

There are about 50-100 applications, libraries, gems and other software packages that I'm interested in. I'd like to receive updates through RSS whenever a new version of one of these packages is released, including release notes if available. Optionally I'd like to filter out minor updates/bugfixes for specific packages.<p>Does something like this exist? For music there's Muspy, but I'm not aware of a solution for software.
======
yan
I know a lot of mac software uses the Sparkle framework which checks (what is
essentially) an RSS feed for updates.

As far as I know, nothing general like you're asking about though.

------
nreece
Please checkout our service, Feedity - <http://feedity.com> for creating RSS
feeds from virtually any webpage.

